

MythBusters Co-Host Adam Savage on Obsession - dcurtis
http://fora.tv/2008/12/12/MythBusters_Co-Host_Adam_Savage_on_Obsession

======
jd
Note the unique presentation style - story with flashing images. It's
surprisingly appealing. Even simple slides like "Anyway." that stay for just a
second or two keep the viewer from getting distracted.

The whole "less words more pictures" philosophy has become really popular
lately, and it seems this has taken it to a new level.

Bonus points for style and execution.

~~~
12ren
It's the planned spontaneity that makes the "Anyway." slide work. His setup
and delivery of this line is so enthusiastic, natural, sincere that it
couldn't be planned... yet there's the slide. Cute theatrical technique.

Here's an idea: treat the slides like a ventriloquist's dummy, so that they
counter your argument, mock you, undermine you. You could have a conversation.
You'd need theatrical skills to pull this off.

Please reply to this comment if you try this out!

~~~
kirubakaran
_> treat the slides like a ventriloquist's dummy, so that they counter your
argument, mock you, undermine you._

This is an awesome idea. Stephen Colbert does this a little bit. But having a
conversation would be great.

~~~
staunch
The Word segments: [http://www.hulu.com/watch/47154/the-colbert-report-the-
word-...](http://www.hulu.com/watch/47154/the-colbert-report-the-word---a-man-
named-plaxico#s-p1-st-i1)

~~~
12ren
thanks, but Hulu says "not available in your country" :(

oddly enough, the colbert report's own site is happy to share it worldwide:
[http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/21198...](http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/211989/december-02-2008/the-word---a-man-named-plaxico)

It's a similar idea, but the charm of it really coming from the speaker (as in
a ventriloquist's dummy) is missing.

------
iamelgringo
Adam's wife must be a very understanding woman.

~~~
kqr2
Actually, his "obsession" has been life long so she must have known what she
was getting into (or perhaps its even why she was attracted to him). :-)

He gave a very similar talk at this year Maker's Faire in the Bay Area. On
display, they had quite of few his prop recreations he's made since he was a
teenager (e.g. Indiana Jones whip). His attention to detail is simply awe
inspiring.

------
brandnewlow
Earlier there was a thread on here about what you'd want to do if you scored
big with your startup.

That video's pretty much my answer.

------
peregrine
Wow. I find that when I start projects I have his sort of obsessiveness but as
the project continues I start to loose it.

Oh ADD you've cursed me.

~~~
brandong
These are the type of projects that are picked up and dropped repeatedly. And
as such, they are years in the undertaking.

I'd go so far as to say an ADD-type personality (the kind who is always in the
midst of a million projects, but completing none) is the most likely candidate
for pursuing these type of projects. It might not even be something you
realize until years in-

~~~
speek
I believe that's called Nerd ADD (even if you're a geek).

------
charlesju
And that is why MythBusters is my favorite show on TV. This has to be the most
awesome presentation I've seen all month, great job.

------
dcurtis
This is really fascinating and reminds me a lot of the feeling I get sometimes
when I code something.

------
palish
The moment of enlightenment is his last sentence: "Achieving the end of the
exercise was never the point of the exercise."

In our quick-fix society, there is something to be learned from living in the
moment, and from journeys made for the sake of journeying.

------
12ren
Adam Savage is a very funny guy, and a true geek. That didn't come across for
me on mythbusters.

"You can only clean up a messy room by picking up one thing at a time, you
can't think about the totality."

~~~
brandnewlow
I enjoy MythBusters, but this video impressed me more than anything I've seen
from them on that show. I know it'd probably be too much for most audiences,
but I'm more interested in how they build most of the stuff they use than what
they do with it.

------
viggity
Simply put: that was awesome

~~~
MikeCapone
I concur.

